# What is the reason???



## Sd snow goose killer (Jan 20, 2007)

Why can't roos's geese be shot in canada? what is the reason for this?


----------



## fowlmouth (Mar 17, 2007)

k guys this may be a real dumb question. This weekend coming up I am heading out to do some snow goose hunting. This is my first year of hunting spring snows. The question,,, how do you tell if the bird is a ross goose??


----------



## chris lillehoff (Jan 9, 2006)

smaller bird in body size....

No grin patch on the bill...

potential warts top of bill...

suicidal lifestyle and succeptability to chris lillehoff's reign of pain...


----------



## cgreeny (Apr 21, 2004)

size will be one, Ross geese are just about the size of a mallard, and another way is the short stubby bills with warts on them. And if any flocks of all white birds come dive bombing into your spread like there is no tomorrow, then they will more than likely be Ross geese. Hope that this helps any?


----------



## MrSafety (Feb 22, 2005)

I guess for me, if they're coming in alone or a small group, they will almost act like teal...........keep your binos ready.........I try to use them on every approaching flock or single.........I like to know EXACTLY what I'm shooting at...........


----------



## wooduck26 (Mar 21, 2002)

Sd snow goose killer said:


> Why can't roos's geese be shot in canada?
> 
> 
> > When they wrote up the conservation order in Canada they worded it as "Snow Geese" therefor Ross geese were left out on a technicality.


----------



## SDwaterfowler (Mar 2, 2006)

wooduck26 said:


> Sd snow goose killer said:
> 
> 
> > Why can't roos's geese be shot in canada?
> ...


This is correct. Since it was written as "snow geese" an anti group took advantage and attacked. The judge ruled in favor of the antis (judge has probably never seen a ross next to a snow) and that is why you can only shoot snows in Canada. CWS plans to entirely revamp the CO in 2010 and I've heard they will bring up the ross goose misinterpretation at that time.


----------



## jim6897 (Aug 27, 2003)

Ross geese are clippers not grubbers therefoe they are not denudung nesting colonies. They were not listed in the conservation order becuase they are no threat to destroy their habitat. From what i understand the ross population is growing at a faster rate that what the snows are.


----------



## Goose Guy350 (Nov 29, 2004)

I've read that the ross's geese are also a major cause for concern because they will come behind other species of birds and clip the vegetation on the breeding grounds even shorter than the previous bird had and the vegetation can not come back from that. Its kinda like having the sheep follow the cattle through a pasture type of deal where the pasture is wiped out.


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

And for the Ross geese, at the time the scientists did not have the scientific proff needed to win in court. Remember that their were court challehnges in CA. So as not to jeopordize the whole seasons, they actually left them off on purpose. That is what I was told. BTW, their is now enough scientific evidence that warrants a sproing season. Why the CWS does not present it is beyond me.

I do know this, many CA residents will not hunt in the spring for fear of shooting a Ross goose. If you could add the Ross to be shot, there would be more participation by CA residents IMO.


----------



## SDwaterfowler (Mar 2, 2006)

What is the fine in Canada for shooting a ross goose during the CO? I would hope the penalties would not be too bad considering the similarities of ross and snows. We are considering a trip up there yet this spring but the fear of accidently shooting a ross and also having to work the birds in real close to make sure I am shooting a snow keeps eating at me. I feel for the people that hunt the CO in Canada, it has to be a lot more difficult without being able to take ross geese.


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

Last I heard, for a single violation was loss of hunting priveleges for at least 1 year and a fine. If multiple violations, often they take all the gear, throw you in jail and the magistrate (judge) sorts it out based upon published reports of NRs getting caught in CA in the Fall season. I have not seen any news reports on Spring violations.


----------



## Zekeland (Oct 6, 2005)

Laws are laws. You just deal with it. This is my 3rd spring. My Ross' id' ing in the air is near perfect. It wasn't the 1st year. I just don't shoot at whites if I don't know. Many days are blue only.

Do I miss shooting chances because I have to wait to id and get them in close, for sure.

Seems a little harder during 2nd push with all the younger snows mixing in with the Ross. I'm not looking at beak size 30 yards up.

Most groups will have at least 1-2 blues and that is what I target. It's when the all white flock comes in and acts like snows, have to take more time to i.d.

Yesterday's harvest was 5, should have been double that with better shooting. Could have limited out on Ross in a just a few hours. No big deal, less birds to clean!!

They make great flyer dekes when you can't shoot at them and they are circling for a couple of minutes!!!


----------



## AWO (Mar 9, 2008)

That's one of the dumbest laws I've ever heard of. No rossy's can be shot, hope they clear that up real soon. :eyeroll:


----------

